# linie um text ?



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

hallo zusammen,

ich würd nach ner möglichkeit suchen mit der ich eine linie um einen text ziehen kann und sich um den text windet. sie sollte auch hinter einigen buchstaben sein und nicht immer nur im vordergrund. wenn jemand ne idee oder einen tip, tutorial oder sonst was weiss, würd ich mich echt freuen.

in dem sinn: 
DANKE "!"


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Hmm also wenn du einfach nur eine Linie haben willst die sich um die Ränder der Buchstaben windet nimm doch einfach Ebenenstil>Kontur.
Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du das nicht eher 3d mäßig meinst das eine Schnurr sich um die Buchstaben wickelt. Ich glaub nicht das es für solche 3d aufgaben Plugins gibt die das alleine machen (außer bei 3d Proggies vielleicht). Da fällt mir nur ein, zum Grafiktablett (oder Maus) greifen und selber zeichnen.

cu
ernii


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

danke für den tip.
ich will versuchen, dass ein blitz in eine schrift einschlägt und das soll eben echt wirken. denn entweder ist der blitz im vordergrund und verdeckt mir die schrift oder eben anderherum. mit ebenen inneinanderkopieren hab ich´s auch schon versucht, sieht aber nicht besonders aus :-(


----------



## RIDDLER (5. Mai 2001)

mmh, wie wärs wenn du einen layer über deiner schrift machst, und da die Blitze reinsetzt ... dann an stellen wo die Schrift nach vorne soll die Blitze mit dem Airbrush oder so einfach "davor" wegmachen ...


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

hab ich schon versucht, des sieht nich sonderlich aus.

aber dein bild is ja echt geil. da sag ich nur:  aufjeden !!


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Also für sowelche Blitzsachen kann ich dir den Tip geben:
mach ne Ebene über dem Text, "Ebenstil>Schein nach außen" aktivieren und Farbe auf ein sattes blau ändern eventl. noch an der größe rumspielen, und dann mit weiß die Blitze zeichnen. Geht wirklich leichter als gedacht.

cu
ernii


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

wie meinst du das, einfach mit weiß zeichnen ?

soll ich den blitz per hand malen? des funz nicht so gut.
beschreib mal bitte genauer wie du des meinst.

den blitz hab ich ja schon gemacht.


----------



## RIDDLER (5. Mai 2001)

thx =}
also ich hab das bild da oben so gemacht [super einfach ...]:
neuer Layer
www.aufkeinsten.de hinschreiben 
Filter => "FunHouse" => "Ring Tile"
(das ergibt dieses rote Netz!)
Blur more [sonst isses zu pixelig]
Neuer Layer
Filter => "Xenofex 1.0" => "Lightning"
Neuer Layer
www.aufkeinsten.de hinschreiben 
Die Layer proberties setzen [shadow, glow, emboss usw usw]
In den Layer mit den Blitzen wechseln
Die enden der Blitze [die eigentlich ueber den bildrand hinausragen] nen bisschen mit dem Airbrush tool kürzen
=> Fertig.
Is also, von der mache her, arsch simpel ...


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

is der fun house filter bei xenofex dabei ?
hab nämlich nur eyecandy 4000 :-(

aber nochmal ein DICKES lob für das bild is echt geil !


----------



## RIDDLER (5. Mai 2001)

nope, einmal die filter von "Xenofex" und einmal von "Funhouse" ... kannich dir aber schicken wenn du willst!


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

*Hst du schon probiert?*

Hab ich mir auch am Anfang gedacht aber hast du es schon mal probiert einen Blitz einfach selber zuzeichnen.
Blitze über Plugins lassen sich nicht kontrollieren.
Aber wenn du meinst das es net klappt dann lass es eben.


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

wäre nett wenn du mir die filter schicken könntest.


die blitze selber zeinen würd ich ja liebend gern, hab aber leider kein zeichentablett. und einen blitz einfach so freihand zeichnen....  meinst du des geht ?


----------



## RIDDLER (6. Mai 2001)

die plugins kannste dir jetzt von http://www.hoehne.net/plug.zip saugen ....
Und, ddas man die blitze nicht kontrollieren kann stimmt so eigentlich nicht!
Die richtung usw. kann man alles einstellen, und die blitze, falls notwendig mit dem aibrush bearbeiten ...
Also ich finds so viel einfacher als welche per hand zu zeichnen


----------



## Meister Eder (6. Mai 2001)

so, die pluggins hab ich jetzt, bleibt noch die frage wohin ich sie extrahieren soll? in filter oder vorgaben...... ?


----------



## RIDDLER (6. Mai 2001)

Bei mir waren sie in:
photoshop 6.0\plug-ins\


----------



## ernii (6. Mai 2001)

Also zum Blitz zeichnen.
Hast du dich eigentlich schonmal gefragt wie oft du einen echten Blitz gesehen hast, ein paar mal wahrscheinlich, und wie gut kannst du dich daran erinnern?
Genau aus diesem Grund ist es nicht so schwierig einen Blitz zuzeichnen, wir haben eine nicht so genaue Vorstellung davon wie er aussieht - zumindest im Vergleich zu anderen Dingen die wir täglich sehen.
Erstmal ist ein Blitz eine relativ dünne leuchtende Linie, verläuft normalerweise von oben nach unten und hat verschiedene Verästellungen.
Also da diese dünne Linie wirklich krum und schief sein darf ist nunmal nicht schwer soetwas zu zeichnen.

Plugins lassen sich schlecht kontrollieren, zumindest das von Xenofex, Richtung und aussehen kann verändert werden aber nicht das Verhalten an verschiedenen Objekten, wie z.B. Schriften.

Dies Bild hab ich in 5 min gezeichnet. Der Blitz im Hintergrund ist mittels Xenofex erstellt, der in die Schrift einschlägt ist mit der Maus (nicht Grafiktablet) gezeichnet.






Falls kein Bild da ist  hier klicken.
cu
ernii


----------



## Meister Eder (7. Mai 2001)

hi ernii,

was soll ich sagen, du hast mich überzeugt. 
hab jetzt auch gemerkt, dass photoshop kein allheil- geschweigedenn ein wundermittel ist mit dem man alles künstlich auf dem pc generieren kann.
mit ein wenig zeichengeschick bekommt man es wirklich hin.

danke nochmal für deine bemühungen und die hilfe !

                    !!  THX  !!


----------

